# Building a new gaming computer ($700-800 budget)



## tricksta189 (Oct 1, 2007)

I've decided it's time to upgrade to a new computer..my current one cannot run the most recent games. 

This computer will be specifically for games.

My budget is 700-800 dollars, obviously if you can build one that can get the job done for a cheaper price that would be great.

I'm just looking for someone to give me links from newegg or some other site, or even possibly link me to an already made pc. 

I'm not looking to run games like AoC/Crysis,etc on real high settings, just games like CoD4, Cs: Source, tf2, and other newer games coming out - I want to be able to run these games without problems.

I need all new parts, including a new case..don't need a monitor/keyboard/mouse though.


----------



## magnethead (Mar 18, 2006)

Here's my system, I built it for about that budget. Granted i hit a bunch of sales.

Antec 900

Gigabyte 965P-DS3 (DS4 is modern equiv, picked this up as a refurb, no probs)

E6750 (I have it overclocked to 3.0- much cheaper than the actual 3.0 C2D. You can save money, get an even slower CPU (check to make sure your FSB is still up there) and clock it to 2.8 and probably be good to go))

7800GT

Thermaltake Toughpower 650W

Western Digital 320GB 16mb cache SATA

Lite-On SATA DVD-RW


----------



## Wrench97 (May 10, 2008)

I'll give you a link to the setup my son wants you may want to change the case but the Motherboard, Power supply, and CPU are solid it's a little more then you wanted spend and you'll need to add an OS, also we're still discussing the video card and of course how much more work around the house he's willing to do.

http://secure.newegg.com/WishList/PublicWishDetail.aspx?WishListNumber=6476074&WishListTitle=E8400


----------

